# My cat lays on everything!



## SnappingShark (Jun 29, 2015)

... within a minute or two of putting something down - whether it's a blanket, a book, a box of 12 donuts, or even if you've just brought the mail in, my cat will lay on it.

I had to snap this shot a few minutes ago though because the sunlight through the skylights hit super nicely (I thought), and she was laying on something pretty colorful, I just liked how it looked!


----------



## limr (Jun 29, 2015)

Yup, that's a cat. Every.Time.
Yesterday I was getting dressed - I took my skirt out of the closet, put it on the bed, turned around to grab a cardigan from the closet, turned back around, and there was a cat on my skirt. It took 3 seconds. 

Love the whiskers in the sun!


----------



## KenC (Jun 29, 2015)

Yeah, that's the way it goes, they end up either on your clothing or in the closet.


----------



## Designer (Jun 29, 2015)

I think they do that in order to judge "the look" of themselves lying on something.  Everything.

At first I thought it had to be something of a contrasting color, but apparently the color really doesn't matter.


----------



## SnappingShark (Jun 29, 2015)

... and then they lay there high n mighty with the look that just says "conquered".


----------



## limr (Jun 29, 2015)

BrightByNature said:


> ... and then they lay there high n mighty with the look that just says "conquered".



Or they look all innocent.
"What? What did I do? I'm just sitting here, sheesh!"

"Just helping you unpack, what's the big deal?"


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 29, 2015)

^^ are we going on vacation?


----------



## Woodsman (Jun 29, 2015)

Well human, if you put it down then you obviously no longer want it so its now mine.


----------



## limr (Jun 29, 2015)

Walking all over your stuff since the 15th century:
The 15th-Century Equivalent of Your Cat Walking on Your Keyboard - The Atlantic


----------



## snerd (Jun 29, 2015)

For some reason, mine enjoys sticking her butt in my face.


----------



## SnappingShark (Jun 29, 2015)

snerd said:


> For some reason, mine enjoys sticking her butt in my face.



That's a sign of affection  ... or infection


----------



## pez (Jun 29, 2015)

I think their first attraction to a particular object is that you are paying attention to it. "Why are you interested in that piece of cloth/keyboard/TV remote (!), when you _should_ be interested in ME??"


----------



## snowbear (Jun 29, 2015)

^This.

Zoe has taken to laying on the mouse pad . . . and the mouse . . . and my hand.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 29, 2015)

Dogs have _owners_, cats have _*staff*_.


----------



## pez (Jun 30, 2015)

snowbear said:


> ^This.
> 
> Zoe has taken to laying on the mouse pad . . . and the mouse . . . and my hand.


One of my cats, Maxwell, does this. He sneaks onto my large mouse pad, leaving me room to work. Then he slowly, inexorably inches over, until all his 14 pounds are covering my hand and mouse- all the while looking like "what, me? I'm not doing anything, just hangin' out..."


----------

